# Woop .. more Invert pics !



## richoman_3 (Aug 8, 2013)

Just because im bored and i know you guys love your bugs!


start with some grotty scorpions

well these first two are!




Cercphonius squama by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Urodacus manicatus by Nick Volpe, on Flickr

this guy is pretty cool! ... 




Urodacus novaeholliandae by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Now onto some trapdoor spiders




Aname pallida by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Euoplos sp. by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Euoplos sp. by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


Now a scary tiny tarantula




Juvenile Selenotypus sp. &quot;Armstrong Beach&quot; by Nick Volpe, on Flickr



Juvenile Selenotypus sp. &quot;Armstrong Beach&quot; by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


and everyones favorites!




Ethmostigmus rubripes by Nick Volpe, on Flickr




Orange Scolopendra morsitans by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


enjoy if the last pede didnt burn your eyes !


----------



## Rob (Aug 8, 2013)

You never cease to amaze me with your pics. Well done !


----------



## brian76 (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow.......awesome pics!!!!


----------



## Tobe404 (Aug 8, 2013)

If I'm ever half the photographer that your are Nick I will be a happy man... Well done.
As a side note, that orange Pede is freaking awesome.


----------



## NickGeee (Aug 9, 2013)

I still don't understand how you can flip them over for an under view like you did for that Trappy! Amazing!


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks all !

Nothing a little push cant do nickg


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 9, 2013)

Great stuff Nick! Got any of big Phlogius sp?

If you're ever in Darwin, Charlotte likes having her picture taken.


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks steve!
Nah mate ive only got slings at the moment 
Got no money to spend on bigger ones lol


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 9, 2013)

Nick are you after pedes cause I catch 8 inch long specimens all the time when I'm splitting firewood. If you want them pm me details how I can get them to u


----------



## Tobe404 (Aug 9, 2013)

I hope Nick doesn't mind but I thought I'd chuck up an 'okay' pic of one of my Scorps eating a 'white' cricket. Got nothing on your pics obviously Nick but here goes anyway...


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 10, 2013)

Pitttownboy said:


> Nick are you after pedes cause I catch 8 inch long specimens all the time when I'm splitting firewood. If you want them pm me details how I can get them to u



Sounds good 
Where abouts are you?


very nice Tobe, is that a kershawi?


----------



## saratoga (Aug 10, 2013)

Fantastic shots Nick... really great lighting!


----------



## Pitttownboy (Aug 10, 2013)

Hawkesbury near Richmond NSW. Really dark green pedes orange legs


----------



## sharky (Aug 10, 2013)

Love the scorpions. I've always wanted a few...

Amazing photos as always Richo! Keep up the good work


----------



## Tobe404 (Aug 10, 2013)

richoman_3 said:


> very nice Tobe, is that a kershawi?



Never really looked into what sort the Scorp is, you'd have a much better idea than I would mate.
I just ended up taking it in because it was chasing a Spider across the floor and Mum almost squashed them both.
Dad yelled out to me after he'd put it in a jar so I thought I might as well make up a bit of a home for it.

Apparently there's been a Pede or two running around the house as well (that I'm yet to see).


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 11, 2013)

A couple of shots of Edi, mature female U elongatus taken this morning.





And of course Charlotte had to get into the act!


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 11, 2013)

awesome mate!


----------



## Newhere (Aug 12, 2013)

What about some glow in the dark pics of the scorpions?


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 12, 2013)

Newhere said:


> What about some glow in the dark pics of the scorpions?


----------



## BigDaddyO (Aug 12, 2013)

Tobe404 said:


> Never really looked into what sort the Scorp is, you'd have a much better idea than I would mate.
> I just ended up taking it in because it was chasing a Spider across the floor and Mum almost squashed them both.
> Dad yelled out to me after he'd put it in a jar so I thought I might as well make up a bit of a home for it.
> 
> Apparently there's been a Pede or two running around the house as well (that I'm yet to see).




Not Kershawi, just an colour variant C. Squama nick


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 12, 2013)

BigDaddyO said:


> Not Kershawi, just an colour variant C. Squama nick



sweet. Im really not good with SA cercs lol !


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 13, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> A couple of shots of Edi, mature female U elongatus taken this morning.
> 
> View attachment 294838
> View attachment 294839
> ...



she looks like a big girl !!!
i havnt kept Elos in ages lol


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 13, 2013)

Superb! Very nicely done


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 14, 2013)

My other one appears to be pregnant. 3 months underground then came out looking like this.





And I got this shot of Edi yesterday


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 14, 2013)

Another recent visitor at our place.






A large male Darwin Heirodula sp.


----------

